# looking for someone to fish with sunday



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I live in santa fe looking for a ride inshore galveston, west bay or bastrop or chocolate boyou. I dont wade, but dont mind fishing off the boat if you want to wade. I just need to get on the water. #is409-457-6149


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have gas money and dont minded help with cleanup and boat repairs. I guess I will just find me a bank to fish off of this weekend


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Rusty, you can fish with me on my Skiff. Just wait for the weather getting warmer a bit.

===


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Rusty, you can fish with me on my Skiff. Just wait for the weather getting warmer a bit.
> 
> ===


i'm jealous Vic


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

charlie23 said:


> i'm jealous Vic


You can too Charlie!

===


----------

